# Sealant for Ridge Vent



## Jackam

I have a job that has bats exiting the attic in a gap between the warped/lifted ridge vent and the asphalt shingles. I can get the bats out, that's not a problem. What I need though, is some advice on a sealant that I can use to "caulk" the gap between the plastic ridge vent edge and the shingles.

Would regular black roofing sealant do the trick? It has to fill the gap and remain in place for years.

In the past, I have pulled the ridge vent and used cobra vent. If I could seal it using a gun, it would surely be a time and energy saver.

Your thoughts?


----------



## pro exteriors

How thick is the gap? Menards sells "emseal" I think its meant primarily for metal roofs but may work in your case. It comes in a roll about 1/2 inch thick and very quickly after unrolling it, it expands to up to 1.5 inches to fill gaps.


----------



## toymachiner62

Can't you just nail the ridge vent back down?


----------

